# polystyrene waterfall!



## cwd_keeper (Jan 10, 2011)

hi guys i recently made a waterfall using the following 

polystyrene 
grout 
acrylic paint
silicone
power grip

but with the grout when i apply a coat when it dries its like a white powder? (i used the powdered grout)

have i used to much or do i need something different? :hmm:

i just heard its supposed to end up kinda shiny looking :hmm:

thanks guys


----------



## chris in ipswich (Dec 10, 2009)

hello mate ive done my hole 5ft viv background and yer the tile grout does end up like that its fine as long as its rock hard then seal it water tight i used pond sealer no problems.


so yer maybe thats what yours missing use g4 pond sealer


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

my grout has some sort of elastasiser (sp) in it so doesn't dry powdery


----------



## cwd_keeper (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for info guys, i will be sure to use the pond sealer, thanks:2thumb:


----------

